# Need help to figure out how to transfer photos



## phillywood (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello, folks. I can't figure out how to reduce the size of the pic. that I transferred form my camera (Panasonic, Lumix) to the comp. then reduce it to a size that IAP would let me to upload it. I don't think I have any program on the comp that would allow reduction w/o distortion. 
How do you guys transfer your pics. then to the IAP?
thanks for any help. that's why I could never put on a new pic. of anything.


----------



## phillywood (Sep 22, 2010)

I really need this help ASAP so i can put other pic.s of the other things that I ahve Qsn.s about. 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Simplex (Sep 22, 2010)

What operating system does your computer use?


----------



## phillywood (Sep 22, 2010)

Simplex said:


> What operating system does your computer use?


I have Windows XP


----------



## rej19 (Sep 22, 2010)

If you don't have any photo software that came with your camera I would suggest Picasa. It is free, simple and has a lot of functions. Here is a link that explains how to resize in Picasa.
http://www.ehow.com/how_4570888_reduce-photo-file-size.html


----------



## mainiac (Sep 22, 2010)

Another one is Irfanview. It allows one to convert their pictures to Internet size.
Search for Irfanview and it's free.

I'll be an San Antonio next week for a meeting. Hope you have nice weather.

Dick


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 22, 2010)

+1` for Irfanview . It's one of the most powerful free image editing programs available . The guy who wrote  it keeps it updated regularly . It opens almost every image file ever created and most editing is one or two clicks . get it free here www.irfanview.com


----------



## Simplex (Sep 22, 2010)

phillywood said:


> Simplex said:
> 
> 
> > What operating system does your computer use?
> ...



If you have Microsoft Picture Manager installed you can compress the pictures by clicking "Edit Pictures" then click "Compress Pictures", then select "Web Pages" under "Compress For:".  This is the path I take when I post to IAP.  If you don't have Picture Manager, I would use Irfanview; it works well and will get you what you need.


----------



## phillywood (Sep 22, 2010)

thank you so much guys. I knew you folks wouldn't let me drawn and loose more hair than I already have. I am going to try all your suggestions and come up with a better picture for your comments.


----------



## el_d (Sep 22, 2010)

For a Quick resize try opening the pic in paint to resize it(pull down - Image- stretch/skew) and adjust the height and width Both to 40% or so.


----------



## phillywood (Sep 22, 2010)

Downloaded Irfanview, and changed the look of the pic. thanks everyone.


----------

